# First attempt at surf fishing!



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally got to come back to the beach for vacation. Hit the surf by the pier this morning. The pier looked a little to crowded for my liking. I gotta say this is the best I have done from the surf, especially since its my first time giving it a try lol. Is there usually flounder around in good numbers this time of yr? All fish caught on artificials too. Sand fleas only caught catfish :-(.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Oops! Sorry, I thought I put this in the reports section.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

what pier?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy cow! That's a great hawl for anyone. Get the grill fired up.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

So you had some elbow room and got dinner, way to go


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Great haul!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats. That's an awesome surf day!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Brother it just doesn't get much better than that!!!! Outstanding!!!


----------

